# You guess it, you win it! All Day Vapes Competition



## ADV-Des (4/4/18)

We are running a new competition for the forum!

We are giving away up to 7 x 30ml Retail Juice

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product-category/retail-eliquids/

Here's how it works:

1. We have randomly selected 14 flavours from our Retail juices. You pick 7 flavours you think may be in this prize.
2. Tag two friends
3. One entry per person
4. Competition ends at midnight on Lucky Friday the 13th of April 2018. Winners will be announced on Monday 16 April 2018.

The person that gets the most correct, wins the Juices that they got correct. (eg you get 5 correct, you win 5)

If there's more than one person with same amount of correct juices, a draw will be held between them to determine the winner.

Good luck to everybody and enjoy

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## RainstormZA (4/4/18)

1. Mint chocolate chip ice cream
2. lemon parfait
3. Apple and key lime
4. melon mix
5. Raspberry hazelnut scone
6. chilled lychee
7. Strawberry delight

@Hooked
@Cor

Edit: fixed no 3...

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ADV-Des (4/4/18)

@RainstormZA we do not have Apple & Key lime pie.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (4/4/18)

ADV-Des said:


> @RainstormZA we do not have Apple & Key lime pie.



I followed the link and it's in the list. Should I change it in my comment?

Edit: Whoops I see I added pie when it says apple and key lime. Lol.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ADV-Des (4/4/18)

We have Apple & Key Lime, that is Just fruit, then we have a Key Lime Pie. Please choose one and change in your comment

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (4/4/18)

ADV-Des said:


> We have Apple & Key Lime, that is Just fruit, then we have a Key Lime Pie. Please choose one and change in your comment



Fixed. Thanks for pointing out my oversight

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SergioChasingClouds (4/4/18)

Purely based on the 7 juices that appeal to me:

Raspberry Hazelnut Scone
Chilled Lychee
Pineapple Shake
Irish Cookie Shake
Geisha
Sweet Spice
Cinnana Snickerdoodle

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (4/4/18)

@Jamo88 @Mogamad 

1. Banana Custard Cake
2. Melon Mix
3. Blush
4. Pineapple Shake
5. Perry
6. Strawberry Delight
7. Key Lime Pie

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked (4/4/18)

ADV RY4
Beer Float
Melon Mix
Raspberry Hazelnut Scone
Chilled Red Berries
Urban Pirate
Banana Custard Cake

@Braki 
@Nexo.Suicide (This is the vendor I was telling you about)

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Bizkuit (4/4/18)

@Scouse45 
@Daniel Alves 

Berries & Pistachio Ice Cream
Mint chocolate chip ice cream
Apple & Key Lime
Raspberry Hazelnut Scone
*Strawberry Delight
Blush
Key Lime Pie

*

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stosta (4/4/18)

1. Cinnana Snickerdoodle
2. Berries & Pistachio Ice Cream
3. Mint Choc Chip Ice Cream
4. Banana Custard Cake
5. Peach and Cherry
6. Decadence
7. Pineapple Shake

@Schnappie @Hami 

Thanks for the compo @YeOldeOke !

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Nexo.Suicide (4/4/18)

1. Blush
2. Spiced & Iced
3. Urbane Pirate
4. Strawberry Delight
5. Chilled Grape
6. Mocha Yogurt Panna Cotta
7. Beer Float

@Hooked
@Alex


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Room Fogger (4/4/18)

1. ADV RY4
2.Berries and pistachio ice cream
3. Raspberry Hazelnut Scone
4. Chilled Red Berries
5. Key Lime Pie
6. Cinnana Snickerdoodle
7. Perry
@vicTor @Cornelius

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vicTor (4/4/18)

1. Beer Float
2. Cherry Parfait
3. Melon Mix
4. Peach & Cherry
5. Urbane Pirate
6. Spiced & Iced
7. Blush

@Paul33 
@Caramia

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Caramia (4/4/18)

1: ADV RY4
2: Berries & Pistachio Ice Cream
3: Melon Mix
4: Raspberry Hazelnut Scone
5: Chilled Grape
6: Geisha
7: Key Lime Pie

@Deckie @wikus

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Adephi (4/4/18)

1. ADV RY4
2. Mint Choc Chip Ice Cream
3. Forest Berry Yoghurt Panna Cotta
4. Chilled Lychee
5. Banana Custard Cake
6. Persian Delight
7. Urbane Pirate

@Lambat @Unscene

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rude Rudi (5/4/18)

I'm going with the ones I have actually made (DIY option), in no particular order:

Berries & Pistachio Ice Cream
Marmalade
Chocmint Shake
Decadence
Forest Berry Yoghurt Panna Cotta
Chilled Lychee
Cyder

@RichJB @Chukin'Vape

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Braki (5/4/18)

ADV RY4
Cinnana Snickerdoodle
Mint Choc Chip Ice Cream
Lemon Parfait
Melon Mix
Mocha Yogurt Panna Cotta
Chilled Red Berries

@Moerse Rooikat @Raindance

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Shooterbuddy (5/4/18)

Lemon Parfait
Melon Mix
Raspberry hazelnut scone
Chilled Pineapple
Irish cookie Shake
Spiced and Iced
Beer float
@boxerulez 
@kittyjvr1

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## kittyjvr1 (5/4/18)

1. PEACY CHERRY
2. MARMALADE
3. LEMON PARFAIT
4. APPLE KEY LIME
5. COCO LIMEL YOGURT PANNA COTTA
6. CHILLED LIQUORICE
7. MELON MIX
@wikus @boxerulez

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RichJB (5/4/18)

Alrighty, using my world-renowned Bingo skillz, I nominate:

1. Sweet Spice
2. Cocolime Yogurt Panna Cotta
3. Decadence
4. Urbane Pirate
5. Raspberry Hazelnut Scone
6. Geisha
7. Cinnana Snickerdoodle

Tip for peeps who are no bueno at guessing contests: always pick the names that would fit best with death metal bands. OK, I concede that Sweet Spice sounds more like a Simon Cowell girl group aimed at pre-teens. But death metal bands have a sense of irony, too.

@Slick, @Friep

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (5/4/18)

RichJB said:


> Alrighty, using my world-renowned Bingo skillz, I nominate:
> 
> 1. Sweet Spice
> 2. Cocolime Yogurt Panna Cotta
> ...



Yeah like Amon Amarth's God of Thunder bwahahahaha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (6/4/18)

RichJB said:


> Alrighty, using my world-renowned Bingo skillz, I nominate:
> 
> 1. Sweet Spice
> 2. Cocolime Yogurt Panna Cotta
> ...


I would love to go see Urbane Pirate, or Cinana Snickerdoodle!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (6/4/18)

I's has a proposal. This here comp seems to be too difficult, or to put it diplomatically, you'se okes divining talent suck. 

Picking 7 out of 7 from a pool of 37 flavours is a bit hard. So shall we add another 7 to the randomly selected (via random.org - we don't cheat) list? This means there are 14 flavours in the list, you still get 7 choices. That won't affect those that already played, it'll improve everybody's chances of hitting a more respectable number of correct guesses.

Please voice any opposition to this proposed change.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (6/4/18)

YeOldeOke said:


> I's has a proposal. This here comp seems to be too difficult, or to put it diplomatically, you'se okes divining talent suck.
> 
> Picking 7 out of 7 from a pool of 37 flavours is a bit hard. So shall we add another 7 to the randomly selected (via random.org - we don't cheat) list? This means there are 14 flavours in the list, you still get 7 choices. That won't affect those that already played, it'll improve everybody's chances of hitting a more respectable number of correct guesses.
> 
> Please voice any opposition to this proposed change.


Improved chances of winning sounds good to me @YeOldeOke !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (7/4/18)

Thanks for the competition ,but im not entering good luck to the winner

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (9/4/18)

OK we have added another 7 flavours to the list to improve everyone's chances.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Constantbester (11/4/18)

ADV RY4
Key Lime Pie
Berries & Pistachio Ice Cream
Strawberry Delight
Pineapple Shake
Irish Cookie Shake
Cinnana Snickerdoodle

@Cor @TheV

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ADV-Des (12/4/18)

A reminder this competition will close on midnight Friday 13 April, all entries to be submitted before then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ADV-Des (16/4/18)

We are announcing the winner today, here is the list of 14 Flavours we selected randomly:

Apple & Key Lime
Banana Custard Cake
Beer float
Blush
Cherry Parfait
Chilled Liquorice
Chilled Pineapple
Chilled red berries
Cinnana snickerdoodle
Decadence
Geisha
Memories
Peach and cherry
Perry

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (16/4/18)

ADV-Des said:


> We are announcing the winner today, here is the list of 14 Flavours we selected randomly:
> 
> Apple & Key Lime
> Banana Custard Cake
> ...


I only got four!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ADV-Des (16/4/18)

Stosta said:


> I only got four!


That's pretty sad eh?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (16/4/18)

ADV-Des said:


> That's pretty sad eh?


Horrific considering the odds! 

Now I see why you guys needed to add another 7 to the list!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ADV-Des (16/4/18)

1. RainstormZA 1
2. SergioChasingClouds 2
3. SamuraiTheVapor 3
4. Hooked 3
5. Bizkuit 2
6. Stosta 4
7. Nexo.Suicide 2
8. Room Fogger 3
9. vicTor 4
10. Caramia 1
11. Adephi 1
12. Rude Rudi 1
13. Braki 2
14. Shooterbuddy 2
15. kittyjvr1 3
16. RichJB 3
17. Constantbester 1

We will do a draw between @Stosta and @vicTor just now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ADV-Des (16/4/18)

And the winner is @Stosta 

Congratulations!

You have won 4 x 30ml Retail juices:

1. Cinnana Snickerdoodle
2. Banana Custard Cake
3. Peach & Cherry
4. Decadence

Please let us have your delivery details and preferred nic content, 0/1/2/3/6mg

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## ADV-Des (16/4/18)

Thanks for everyone for participating!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (16/4/18)

nice one @Stosta !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (16/4/18)

vicTor said:


> nice one @Stosta !


Wow who would have thought that 4 would have been enough! Sorry you just missed out @vicTor 

Thanks to @ADV-Des and @YeOldeOke for the epic competition!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Braki (16/4/18)

Grats @Stosta!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (16/4/18)

Nice one @Stosta , congratulations and enjoy the juices. Thank you to @ADV-Des for the stunning chance to participate in this competition.  Sorry @vicTor , I nearly though I would be invited to a tasting session.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (16/4/18)

Nice one, @Stosta! Congrats, enjoy the juices!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ADV-Des (16/4/18)

We have decided to give both @Stosta and @vicTor the win!

vicTor wins the following:

1. Beer Float
2. Cherry Parfait
3. Peach and Cherry
4. Blush

Congratulations! 

Please PM me your delivery details and also which nic strength you need, 0/1/2/3/6mg

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (16/4/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Nice one @Stosta , congratulations and enjoy the juices. Thank you to @ADV-Des for the stunning chance to participate in this competition.  Sorry @vicTor , I nearly though I would be invited to a tasting session.



jaa, close man, was good to have been mentioned, great fun @ADV-Des

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (16/4/18)

ADV-Des said:


> We have decided to give both @Stosta and @vicTor the win!
> 
> vicTor wins the following:
> 
> ...


Aaaah epic move @ADV-Des !!!!

Way to go @vicTor , now you can have @Room Fogger over after-all!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## vicTor (16/4/18)

ADV-Des said:


> We have decided to give both @Stosta and @vicTor the win!
> 
> vicTor wins the following:
> 
> ...



what  !

thanks so much @ADV-Des and to all there !

PM incoming

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (16/4/18)

Woo hoo! Now you can call that a fair win!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## vicTor (16/4/18)

Stosta said:


> Aaaah epic move @ADV-Des !!!!
> 
> Way to go @vicTor , now you can have @Room Fogger over after-all!



epic to say the least !

I need some rooms fogged ....lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (16/4/18)

vicTor said:


> epic to say the least !
> 
> I need some rooms fogged ....lol


Haha calling @Room Fogger

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Room Fogger (16/4/18)

vicTor said:


> epic to say the least !
> 
> I need some rooms fogged ....lol


I'm available, do a good job of that as well. Congratulations man, great win, enjoy them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (16/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Haha calling @Room Fogger
> 
> View attachment 129163


Now why does that remind me of home?  Ah, that's right, me looking for the remote as I'll never find the tv in the lounge. Then the fire drill crawl to my room as that way you only bump your head, but don't write yourself or some electronics off

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (16/4/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Now why does that remind me of home?  Ah, that's right, me looking for the remote as I'll never find the tv in the lounge. Then the fire drill crawl to my room as that way you only bump your head, but don't write yourself or some electronics off



Haha I'm a former fire cub - we'll just get those big ass fans to blow it all out

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (16/4/18)

@Stosta Enjoy the juice - I hope you chose ones which you would like to vape lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (16/4/18)

Congratulations @Stosta and @vicTor

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Constantbester (16/4/18)

Congrats @Stosta and @vicTor hope you enjoy your prizes. Thank you @ADV-Des for the awesome comp

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stosta (17/4/18)

Hooked said:


> @Stosta Enjoy the juice - I hope you chose ones which you would like to vape lol
> 
> View attachment 129275


My list comprised of the ones I would most like to try.

Sadly though I took beer float off, which was a pity because even though I can't imagine it being an ADV, I would still love to try it. @vicTor will have to give us feedback on that one!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (17/4/18)

Stosta said:


> My list comprised of the ones I would most like to try.
> 
> Sadly though I took beer float off, which was a pity because even though I can't imagine it being an ADV, I would still love to try it. @vicTor will have to give us feedback on that one!



definitely will @Stosta !

it is also the juice I'm most intrigued by, I mean i love beer

but just to also let everyone know how awesome these peeps at All Day Vapes @ADV-Des are, as most might know I'm PG sensitive and ADV will be mixing up my juice at max VG for me.

very cool I must say !!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (17/4/18)

vicTor said:


> definitely will @Stosta !
> 
> it is also the juice I'm most intrigued by, I mean i love beer
> 
> ...


Me too. Lagers, pilseners, light beers, dark beers, but my personal favourite are big cold beers!

All Day Vapes really are a top class outfit!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------

